# Lock your kitchen cupboards...



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Evie, Master Thief, is on the loose...
























And this....
















A WHOLE KITCHEN ROLL! She grabbed from the kitchen counter and ran off to the living room to chew it up and spit it out!

"IT WASN'T ME MUMMY, I DIDN'T DO IT"









Phew, stealing is thirsty work...








... And ever so tiring, time for a cat nap


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a good little klepto kitty! Hard to believe she could carry around a whole roll of paper towels, but I guess where there's a kitty, there's a way.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

If you ask me, cats are cutest when they are being mischevious. Cleaning the mess afterwards is a different topic


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL too cute! Was she trying to help clean up your place? 

Love the catnap pics


----------



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

Is Evie a Balinese? err Long-haired Siamese?

She certainly looks like one, well aside from the white feet.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Owned by Isis- haha, I wish! She likes to chew things up and spit them out EVERYWHERE! Many a time I have returned home to find something in pieces! Her current favourite is cauliflower, I mean really- she's a cat!

Chasekwe - Evie is a blue mitted Ragdoll  You were very close!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Cauliflower???? What in the world? That's hilarious!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I know! She is a ridiculous cat. I sometimes leave some cauliflower on the side to cool down (for our hamsters), as soon as I turn my back... she's jumped up and run away with a chunk! I do love her so!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

I can totally see why you love her-just gorgeous and a fun and crazy personality


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness. And then in the last picture she tries to look so innocent!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

In the Wintertime, Midnight, the wild cat, sometimes stays in the garage overnight in his heated house. I have to remember to take the keys out of my truck!


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Thats funny. My cats have a thing for kitchen things too...Kisa likes the sponges and Logan likes paper towel. I joust shKe my head when I come home and find my sponges in the living room and the paper towel with little kitty bite marks


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

That is pretty cute!

Not to be a rain on this parade, but just be careful about what cats get into. Somebody at the shelter left out rubber gloves, and the cats chewed them up... while nobody showed any signs of harm, stuff like rubber and sponge material can choke them or clog their intestines.

I'm lucky that my cats only play with toys (and even those can do damage!). Zinny is an ex-feral, so I don't think she's learned yet about playing with random stuff... she always goes for bugs and only toy mice (never balls, for some reason). I think Nebbie's previous family taught her not to go in the kitchen, because she refuses to go in mine - and the bathroom! Paizly has no back legs, so she can't jump into trouble ...not to mention she's old and lazy now anyway


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, I'm impressed by the whole kitchen roll!!! Evie is really a master!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Luvkitties said:


> Ok, I'm impressed by the whole kitchen roll!!! Evie is really a master!


She says thank you. It's taken a lot of practice, but she's at the peak of her game now!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I LOVE that last picture of her all snuggled up with the blanket!!

I wonder if Simone is going to develop this habit too; lately he's started opening all of the cabinets and going in them. It's almost like he's mad that there are doors and cabinets closed off to him! So far he's only stolen food and cat nip though.


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Those pictures are hilarious! What a troublemaker!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hilarious!! LOL


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL. Love it!


----------



## SunKissedToes (Jul 4, 2011)

Ack! So cute!!! What a little devil!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Haha! Too funny. Sigma is a little too crafty sometimes too. When I first got him, I took him home with me to Canada for a summer and he managed to find this old tupperware box filled with old toques, gloves and scarves from the 70's. It was wayyyy up in my mom's closet but he dragged the entire box off the shelf and proceeded to carry each toque/scarf/mitten downstairs into the middle of the livingroom floor. He also managed to find all of my mom's little stuffed animals and carried them around too. 

Cats are hilarious


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

What a little stinker! Love the "it wasn't me" pictures


----------

